# Official 2012 Salmon Jigging Reports



## Drakegunner

Hey not sure how many Salmon Jiggers are on here, but I thought it would be cool to have a place to post jigging reports as the season gets going up and down the coast. 

We've been slaying them on the big water (Frankfort), but its time to break out the jigging sticks and have some real fun!

I do know a couple of fish have been caught this year already in Betsie Bay.

Anyone else been out yet?


----------



## remington trap

What kind of lure do you use and whats the technique. I've never did it and would like to try it. Any help would be nice. Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drakegunner

Vertical jigging with spoons like Swedish pimples, little Cleo's or crocodiles.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Spoonbill

Great idea for a thread. I've tried jigging a few times over the year and was wondering if others have any luck outside the pierheads or if jigging is mostly effective in rivermouth lakes.


----------



## Drakegunner

I've always done best jigging drowned river mouths.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix

Do you tip the spoons with anything?
How deep?


----------



## IWannaGoFast

Got out early sunday morning it was flat, no one around us so we decided to do some jiggin for a half hour or so along the shelf and my buddy hooked and landed a dandy. We were in 125 feet of water and the screen was lit up with fish and bait. Was using spoons and long glow twisters. Fish just about ripped the rod out of his hand when it hit. We didn't jig too long with the boat traffic coming out onto the shelf but it was a sweet accomplishment! Posting and pic on the big water forum...


----------



## Jim_MI

Never tried this before. What sort of vertical action do you give the lure?


----------



## swaprat

Drakegunner said:


> Vertical jigging with spoons like Swedish pimples, little Cleo's or crocodiles.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


what about a waleye jig that is legal of couse with like a 2 or 3 inch mister twister tail seen that used a lot up on the manistee lake. they even use those spinner collars that spins in the water. this year were not bringing the boat up. :sad: if i need to my brothers Carolina classic is not far to get in to some welts from the rod butt and deep water salmon.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Great choice for a thread Plan on giving it a try this year also. Going to try using an ice fishing rod Got some that are pretty darn heavy for jigging lake trout, should be a riot if I get one on.


----------



## Drakegunner

Thursday and Friday, didn't have a bump or even a see a fish. 
Way too warm right now.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## luckyman11

Drakegunner where where you at?


----------



## Drakegunner

I was fishing Frankfort. Definitely not time yet. Water was waaaay to warm.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ChasinSprints

Jim_MI said:


> Never tried this before. What sort of vertical action do you give the lure?


:help: Most of the vertical jigging I have seen @ Frankfort was conducted with a rather large treble hook with a built in weight aka spider. Some actually use a 1 - 2oz lead head with the appropriate free swinging hook for legal purposes but understand they are just as effective. A swift but short rip upwards was usually the mode of action. I have seen this type of jigging usually in the predawn hours or in the evening after the sun goes down usually by those anchored by the pilings.


----------



## Jim_MI

ChasinSprints said:


> :help: Most of the vertical jigging I have seen @ Frankfort was conducted with a rather large treble hook with a built in weight aka spider. Some actually use a 1 - 2oz lead head with the appropriate free swinging hook for legal purposes but understand they are just as effective. A swift but short rip upwards was usually the mode of action. I have seen this type of jigging usually in the predawn hours or in the evening after the sun goes down usually by those anchored by the pilings.


OK, I am new here and my jigging experience is limited to panfish through the ice. So pardon my asking, but with this action aren't you more likely to snag the fish than fair-catch them? Not pointing any fingers here, but if that is the likely outcome then I will pass. If not, then I'll give it a shot. What is the expected fair-catch rate with this gear and action?


----------



## Davelobi

Jim_MI said:


> OK, I am new here and my jigging experience is limited to panfish through the ice. So pardon my asking, but with this action aren't you more likely to snag the fish than fair-catch them? Not pointing any fingers here, but if that is the likely outcome then I will pass. If not, then I'll give it a shot. What is the expected fair-catch rate with this gear and action?


Jim, I'm pretty sure sprint was making fun of the snaggers. They show up everywhere around the planet when large numbers of fish are present. Snaggers are also often poachers. Heck, some of them even rip the tags off their mattresses.

Lots of salmon are caught by jigging legally. Yep, they will eat it. Most often on the drop. Hard to foul hook em on the drop. Lots of fun too. Nothing like having the rod in your hands when they hit right below the boat.


----------



## luckyman11

I plan on trying Frankfort Monday heard mixed reports from pier guys and a few others wondering if anyone made it out this weekend jigging inside the walls? Any info would help thanks


----------



## Steve_D

I started jigging this year for steelhead, and will be doing it for salmon as well. I think, though, that my form of jigging is different that mentioned on here. For steelhead I use mini-glows, or whatever they are called, and tip them with a wax worm. I'll also use white or pink jigs. For salmon I am going to be bubble-floating streamers and using Marabou jigs as well.

For you jigging pros, any advice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drakegunner

Finally got out again tonight and the conditions were right for jigging. We put 3 salmon in the boat and an 8lb brown. 

Has anyone else been jigging lately? Next 2 weeks should be prime.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

Wife put one in the boat last night. Hopefully the morning bite is better.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

2 bleeding in the box


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## luckyman11

Good to hear you are getting a few drakegunner. I went up on tues wed just a few days early. I will be back out there jigging early next week....Good luck thanks for the update


----------



## Drakegunner

4 in the box


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

Boxed out.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

Super Glo Green did the trick.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 02outlaw

Nice job on the fish.


----------



## Sell

Drakegunner said:


> Super Glo Green did the trick.


New to jigging, Super Glo Green what?


----------



## RavBowHunter

Drakegunner said:


> Boxed out.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


What port were you out of?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy

Steve_D said:


> I started jigging this year for steelhead, and will be doing it for salmon as well. I think, though, that my form of jigging is different that mentioned on here. For steelhead I use mini-glows, or whatever they are called, and tip them with a wax worm. I'll also use white or pink jigs. For salmon I am going to be bubble-floating streamers and using Marabou jigs as well.
> 
> For you jigging pros, any advice?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 These guys are talking about actually JIGGING.....with spoons. Yes, alot of guys do float jigs under a bobber for steelhead, but that is a totally different deal than this.


----------



## Drakegunner

3 in the box


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## wartfroggy

Drakegunner said:


> 3 in the box
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


 Nice job. What'cha chugging with?


----------



## RavBowHunter

Drakegunner said:


> 3 in the box
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Where are you? Just wondering if it is worth my while to take a trip out to Muskegon Lake?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drakegunner

Sell said:


> New to jigging, Super Glo Green what?


Super Glow green Jonah Jigs. AKA- The Lencho. You can get them at Big Bob's in Frankfort.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

wartfroggy said:


> Nice job. What'cha chugging with?


Thanks, we ended up with 11 all together, and lost several more. Hot jig this morning was "The Poe" by Jonah Jigs. It accounted for 8 of the fish. 2 on Super Glow Tiger and 1 on Original Recipe. My buddy limited out in an hour. One of my students 15 yrs old, caught his first Salmon EVER! Very cool.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

RavBowHunter said:


> Where are you? Just wondering if it is worth my while to take a trip out to Muskegon Lake?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think this time of year it is always worth a try. Muskegon is my favorite place to jig. I had 2 of my personal best jigging days ever there last season. 9 and 13 bright chromers. 3 over 20. I plan on being there labor Day weekend.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## HuntingTimeYet

Drakegunner said:


> Super Glow green Jonah Jigs. AKA- The Lencho. You can get them at Big Bob's in Frankfort.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Do you have any pics of these jigs? I Google them and did not get any hits...


----------



## Drakegunner

HuntingTimeYet said:


> Do you have any pics of these jigs? I Google them and did not get any hits...


Sorry- I should of explained that Jonah Jigs are what I named my custom Salmon Jigs. After a few seasons of jigging Salmon, I was frustrated with the quality and colors of many of the jigging spoons available, so I decided to build the ultimate Salmon Jigs with high quality components and custom paint jobs.

They are a lot of work, and expensive to make, but since my buddies and I have been using them, our catch rates have gone way up. Plus it's just cool catching fish on something that you made.

I do sell them to Big Bob's in Frankfort and off my boat (people are always asking what we're using) but it's really just a hobby of mine.

We've been naming them as we go.

Super Glow Green/ Glo Pearl - The Lencho
Glow Chartruese/ Glo Pearl- The Poe
Super Glow Blue/ Glo Pearl- currently unnamed
Super Glow Fire Tiger
Super Glow Fire Tiger with UV tape- Dr. Tiger
Super Glow Bloody Nose
Green, Chrome, Glo Pearl Belly- "Original Recipe"
Blue, Chrome, Glo Pearl Belly- "Frozen Recipe"
Super Glow Watermelon

I make some other patterns- but haven't named them yet. I will try to post pics sometime.

Anyway, back to the original point of the thread- has any one else out there been jigging?


----------



## Ralph Smith

So are these jigs, like "jigheads" or spoons like "swedish pimple's"?


----------



## Drakegunner

A jigging spoon like a Swedish pimple. There's one in the pic I posted.

Does anyone else have a report?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

Has anyone been jigging in Muskegon?


----------



## Drakegunner

Ended up going this morning after the rain. Should have stayed in bed. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

Anyone else been jigging on the west side?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## karterbaseball8

Yep, out of Muskegon...nothing doing for me yet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drakegunner

karterbaseball8 said:


> Yep, out of Muskegon...nothing doing for me yet.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Tru dat


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mudpuppie

Thinking about going to Frankfort Friday a.m. Am hoping cooler weather and rain might move some fresh fish into Betsie Bay. But, will they stick around or head upstream? We'll see.


----------



## Drakegunner

Went 2 for 2 tonight in 90 fow west bay. First time targeting deep water fish (jigging) was a success.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Sell

I bet that was a ball!!!!!


----------



## Drakegunner

Yes it is.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## newaygo river rat

I got two fish Saturday evening on Muskegon lake. The only problem was they were not Salmon. 1 Sheephead and 1 Catfish The Catfish felt real warm to the touch when I removed the hook. Water was warmer than the air. Not Good......


----------



## Drakegunner

newaygo river rat said:


> I got two fish Saturday evening on Muskegon lake. The only problem was they were not Salmon. 1 Sheephead and 1 Catfish The Catfish felt real warm to the touch when I removed the hook. Water was warmer than the air. Not Good......


 I cannot believe that the big run hasn't started yet. Seems crazy late.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

Went 3 for 5 tonight. Really enjoying this deep water jigging. Converted a few more trollers tonight.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

What port? Straight out?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drakegunner

TROUT TRACKER said:


> What port? Straight out?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Traverse Bays. Jonah Jigs took 6 more this morning. Got to test out a new pattern, the black pearl. It's being added to the line up.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

Anyone fishing out there?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RavBowHunter

Gonna sneak out of work now....don't tell my boss. Will report back with details later. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RavBowHunter

Fished 5:30-8:30 without a bump. Saw a handful of fish caught from the approximately 30-40 boats out there. 

Should have stayed at work...lol 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sell

East or west end?


----------



## RavBowHunter

Was fishing the sand docks on Muskegon Lake, West end of the lake right outside the channel.


----------



## Sell

Thanx Rav, thinking of heading up Wed. thru Friday


----------



## RavBowHunter

Does not look promising. I would wait until next week if you could. Now that I said that, we will probably get a huge run of fish this week. LOL.

Good luck when you do come up.


----------



## Sell

Will do, you know way better than I.


----------



## bansheejoel

Drake, where would I buy those jonah jigs? Do you have a website with the lineup of patterns and a option to buy?


----------



## Drakegunner

bansheejoel said:


> Drake, where would I buy those jonah jigs? Do you have a website with the lineup of patterns and a option to buy?


PM Sent



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Ralph Smith

Drakegunner said:


> PM Sent
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I'll take one of those pm's also Not sure about getting to Ludville area again, heading to the Soo this weekend. thanks for info on them


----------



## Drakegunner

Ralph Smith said:


> I'll take one of those pm's also Not sure about getting to Ludville area again, heading to the Soo this weekend. thanks for info on them


Done


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

As far as the Jonah Jigs, right now Big Bob's in Frankfort, Riley's in Manistee, and Capt Chucks in Ludington should have them in stock. I just restocked Big Bob's this weekend with a good variety of colors in both body styles, and I know they will ship if you ask. If you can't get the colors you want, pm me.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drakegunner

Forgot some.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Drake, thanks for posting all this info and tips, especially on the deeper water jigging on the lake. I'm a habitual troller who's going to have to give this a try, sounds like a blast. Send me a pm as well, I don't get up north much and would love to get my hands on a few to try. Thanks!


----------



## Sell

PM me also Drake and thanx for all the info!!!!


----------



## newaygo river rat

I went into Capt Chucks in Ludington this morning to buy some Johna Jigs and they only had one left on the rack. I bought it so now they are out of stock. Hope you resupply soon


----------



## Drakegunner

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Drake, thanks for posting all this info and tips, especially on the deeper water jigging on the lake. I'm a habitual troller who's going to have to give this a try, sounds like a blast. Send me a pm as well, I don't get up north much and would love to get my hands on a few to try. Thanks!


Your welcome, glad to help. I've been trolling for 20+ years and catch a lot of fish that way. Early in the season when they are off-shore and scattered it's the best way. We just wailed on them in June and July this year, but when August comes around and the fish start pushing in the harbors they tend to stage near the bottom and jigging is just plain more effective. Plus it's a blast when they pound that jig straight below you. My buddies and I routinely out-fish the boats trolling this time of year. I've converted a few trollers the last couple years, however most guys just can't come to grips with the fact that 2 guys with bass rods in a 14ft aluminum boat are out-fishing them with gear that costs less than 1 of their downriggers (that's not including the ball :lol

I think some of them look at us and think: "aww look at those poor guys jigging, they must not know how to fish. Or they have to do that because they're too poor to afford a bigger boat with downriggers." The truth is I just sold my 22 footer this year because I found myself enjoying the little boat/light tackle fishing so much. In fact I melted down some of my old cannon balls to make jigs (how's that for irony) . I still have down riggers, rods, dipseys, spoons, plugs, hoochies, spinnies, paddles, flies, meat rigs, ect. collecting dust right now because it's jigging season. For the 2 months when trolling is most effective I have a bunch of friends who love it when I come out and run lines on their boats. Come August though, they jump in with me in the little boat and we have a blast. We're just committed to catching fish and having a good time doing it. If floating a hot dog was most effective, we'd be doing that too.

So STEINFISHSKI,............I'm here for you man. :lol:
I'll do what I can to help you lay down the dipseys and downriggers and pick up the jigging stick.


----------



## Drakegunner

newaygo river rat said:


> I went into Capt Chucks in Ludington this morning to buy some Johna Jigs and they only had one left on the rack. I bought it so now they are out of stock. Hope you resupply soon


Thanks for the heads up. What color did you get?


----------



## Robert Holmes

I took a green dolphin magnum spoon and filled the cup by the hook with lead (approx. 1/2 oz) and tried it off from a dock last night more or less just to watch the action. It seems to flutter nicely, problem is the boat is put away for the winter now and I can catch all of the salmon that I want from shore. Do you make your spoons or do you buy them?


----------



## Drakegunner

Robert Holmes said:


> I took a green dolphin magnum spoon and filled the cup by the hook with lead (approx. 1/2 oz) and tried it off from a dock last night more or less just to watch the action. It seems to flutter nicely, problem is the boat is put away for the winter now and I can catch all of the salmon that I want from shore. Do you make your spoons or do you buy them?


I make them. It's cool making your own stuff, especially when it's more effective. Let me know how you do.


----------



## newaygo river rat

I got the silver one with red eyes. I wanted the glow but the lady said they go fast.


----------



## riverdawg54

Would a 7'6" medium or medium heavy spinning or casting rod work for jigging these salmon?I have both in casting and spinning.How long of runs do these fish make once hooked?Im wondering if a Shamano Curado would hold enough line if spooled with 15 or 20 pound?What pound test line do you guys use when jigging?


----------



## kyflintlock

take a gold Hopkins with you.


----------



## Drakegunner

riverdawg54 said:


> Would a 7'6" medium or medium heavy spinning or casting rod work for jigging these salmon?I have both in casting and spinning.How long of runs do these fish make once hooked?Im wondering if a Shamano Curado would hold enough line if spooled with 15 or 20 pound?What pound test line do you guys use when jigging?


That set-up should work just fine. I use a 6'6" ugly stik medium action spinning rod model #1100 with a 30 or 40 size spinning reel spooled with 10 to 30 lb braid with 20 lb floro leader. I do have one reel spooled with 17 lb p-line cxx and it fishes just fine.

The fish do run, but if you have a decent drag and at least 200yds of line you should have no problem. I don't let fish get too far from the boat. I chase them if we get a real smoker.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Drakegunner said:


> That set-up should work just fine. I use a 6'6" ugly stik medium action spinning rod model #1100 with a 30 or 40 size spinning reel spooled with 10 to 30 lb braid with 20 lb floro leader. I do have one reel spooled with 17 lb p-line cxx and it fishes just fine.
> 
> The fish do run, but if you have a decent drag and at least 200yds of line you should have no problem. I don't let fish get too far from the boat. I chase them if we get a real smoker.


All I've used for years casting for salmon has been a 7' ugly, with 20lb. fireline, or the 6'6" like you have with 14lb. fireline. Never been spooled yet. Have reels that will hold one of the 300 yards spools. Plan on using them for jigging if I get the chance.


----------

